# Jetzt mit API-Guide für deutlich mehr Komfort - die neue ACCON-AGLink Version 4.2!



## Rainer Hönle (7 April 2009)

sicherlich kennen Sie bereits die Software *ACCON-AGLink* von DELTALOGIC, die Programm-
bibliothek zum einfachen Datenaustausch zwischen PC und SPS! Mit einer Vielzahl von 
unterstützten Programmiersprachen, frei wählbaren Kommunikationswegen, der Verfügbarkeit 
für alle wichtigen Betriebssysteme, den umfangreichen Beispielen und einer großen Anzahl 
an Funktionen ist *ACCON-AGLink* die vielseitigste Kommunikationsbibliothek auf dem Markt.

*Die brandneue Version 4.2 kann noch mehr:*
Mit dem neuen API-Guide (Application-Programming-Interface-Guide) können Sie ganz 
bequem die Funktionsaufrufe in allen wichtigen Programmiersprachen ansehen, über die 
parallele Darstellung vergleichen und sogar direkt online testen. Der Quellcode ist dabei 
ständig sichtbar. *ACCON-AGLink V4.2* vereinfacht somit die Einarbeitung in die Kommuni-
kation zwischen PC und SPS nochmals enorm.

*Kostenlos Testen!* Nutzen Sie unsere kostenlose Demoversion. Testen Sie ACCON-AGLink 
und überzeugen Sie sich selbst von der Leistungsfähigkeit. Einfach unter Deltalogic herunter-
laden oder eine Demoversion auf CD bestellen.

Sie haben Interesse an weiteren Informationen zu *ACCON-AGLink 4.2*? Dann schauen Sie 
auf der Produktseite unter ACCON-AGLink vorbei. Oder rufen Sie direkt bei unserem Vertrieb 
von montags bis freitags zwischen 7:30 Uhr und 17:30 Uhr unter 07171-916-120 an. Per 
E-Mail sind wir unter vertrieb@deltalogic.de gerne für Sie da.


----------



## Question_mark (7 April 2009)

*API-Guide*

Hallo Rainer,

der API-Guide klingt ja interessant. Aber so richtig habe ich das noch nicht verstanden, also bezüglich der Vorteile beim Programmieren. Bei der Anwendung von AGLink in Delphi bekomme ich über die Delphi eigenen Funktionen "Code-InSight" und "Code-Completion" sowieso beim Aufruf der AGLink Funktionen in Delphi alle Deklarationen und mögliche Funktionen und Parameter von AGLink angezeigt und kann dann aus einer DropDown-Liste auswählen.
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist AGLink ein zuverlässiger und stabiler Kommunikationstreiber und läuft absolut rund auch im jahrelangen Betrieb auf einem Windows-PC. Aber ich denke, der API-Guide sollte etwas näher erläutert werden, bei der Kurzbeschreibung bleiben viele Fragen offen...
Kannst Du das bitte etwas näher erklären oder einige Screenshots einstellen ?
Danke schonmal im voraus, und besonders Danke für den guten Support von Deltalogic in der Vergangenheit.

Gruß von

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 April 2009)

Hallo Peter,

zuerst einmal danke für die Blumen.
Jetzt zur Frage: Der API-Guide dient zum leichteren Einarbeiten in die Kommunikation. 
Er enthält nicht nur die komplette Beschreibung der Funktionen, Parameter und Rückgabewerte 
sondern man kann direkt die Funktionen ausführen lassen. Dazu können bei jeder Funktion 
die notwendigen Parameter eingeben werden. Die Ergbenisse werden dann sofort angezeigt. 
Hiermit ist ein Testen der AGLink-Funktionen möglich, ohne zuvor eine Zeile Code geschrieben 
zu haben. Zusätzlich wird die jeweilige Aufrufsequenz in den Sprachen C#, VB.net, Delphi 
und C++ angezeigt. Diese Codesequenz kann einfach kopiert und in die eigene Applikation 
eingefügt werden.
Im Anhang das Ergebnis von AGL_ReadMLFBNr sowie die Quellcodeanzeige in C# und in Delphi.


----------



## Question_mark (8 April 2009)

*API-Guide*

Hallo,

danke für die Erläuterungen und Screenshots. Jetzt kann ich mir das besser vorstellen. Eine wirklich gute Unterstützung bei Programmerstellung und Test, dadurch ist AGLink noch einfacher zu handhaben.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

